# Time wasters



## snakebag (Feb 28, 2011)

So I get a call asking for a 3 year old adult male Jungle but that he would also be interested in unusual jungles and an axanthic blackheaded hatchling. 
I didnt want him to come to where i keep my animals so I told him id get some pics for him too look at. So I go get my jungles out take pics of about 8 of them. 
I get home, he rocks up at my house i show him the pics and he says " I dont have much money do ya have any for $100 dollars. I say na Mate start at $300 upwards. 
He says "Ok I might call again later I know where you are now" and leaves. 
:?


----------



## dale1988 (Feb 28, 2011)

lol if he only had 100 why would he ask about more than 1 snake let alone axanthic bhp lol


----------



## D3pro (Feb 28, 2011)

time to buy some security cameras


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 28, 2011)

That would make me a little paranoid about security....


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 28, 2011)

This is raising so many red flags for me reading that!
Make a diary entry of who the person is and exactly what was said, make sure you secure your house when you go out.
Sounds like the guy might try something "funny" at a later date and the diary entries will help to build a case if you are suddenly broken into and your snakes go missing.


----------



## leighroy6 (Feb 28, 2011)

hmmm i'd invest in a security equipment, thats the dodgiest thing to say to..


----------



## snakebag (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah a bit worrying. Luckily the bulk of my animals are elsewhere


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 28, 2011)

If ANYONE knock on my door enquiring about reptiles,,my answer would be "I dont have reptiles" ive got a phobebia.How did he no where you lived.Security cameras and let ur neighbours no about it,maybe they can keep a eye out.Its a pity you didnt have any run of the mill coastal,you couldve sold one of them..LOL..I welcome ANYONE that wants to break in-or steal from me,they will get ALOT more then they came for..


----------



## snakebag (Feb 28, 2011)

And i have a massive Noe Mastiff x Bordaeu


----------



## kupper (Feb 28, 2011)

start packing and move LOL


----------



## spotlight (Feb 28, 2011)

start keeping venomous snakes and swap the name tags around with your prized pythons LOL


----------



## bigfella77 (Feb 28, 2011)

WOW! odd to say the least, did you give him your address at any point. Hope you got a 12 gauge security system.


----------



## snakebag (Feb 28, 2011)

haha yeah pretty dodgey.

Yeah as I said I only have a few trick snakes at home the majority are kept at another location. I might move them all there. I did give him the address but he didnt get past the driveway.


----------



## Radar (Feb 28, 2011)

Make sure they can't let your dog out of the yard when you're not there (ie, ride past and open the gate then ride away so your dog finds its way out). That's a pretty common trick. If I had someone like that come by I would make sure they know my dog is not friendly, my guns are never far away and my motion sensors work great....


----------



## nico77 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds dodgy , Im about to sell a few hatchies and this is the reason im still deciding if i should let people pick up from my house or meet them else where ( like the pub up the road ) . I hope they were just stupid and not sussing your place out for a break and enter .
ps. if you have anymore $100 jungles or bhp's let me know 

cheers nico


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 28, 2011)

It's probably nothing to worry about, tying to sell my car and some animals at the moment has made me realize that there are plenty of strange and mentally deranged people out there with absurd questions and delusional ideas (I can think of other words to describe but none appropriate for here)


----------



## snakebag (Feb 28, 2011)

There is usually someone here at most times but im already getting up at least once a night and checking on them if i hear strange sounds. Its funny how many strange sounds you hear when ur listening for them.
Stressfull hobby


----------



## Greenmad (Feb 28, 2011)

Buy some cameras it the best investment any keeper can have.


----------



## sammy_01 (Feb 28, 2011)

he was probly coming to yours to sus it out, and he would have to be a mental case to try and get all them snakes for $100, you never know he could have been using that act as a decoy. haha some things i come up with, im over careful.lol


----------



## Eddie2257 (Feb 28, 2011)

snakebag said:


> And i have a massive Noe Mastiff x Bordaeu



haa well all is sweet then dw i think with that dog you could leave all the doors unlocked lol.

i think that guy is a bit dodgy by the sounds of him id keep my eye out.
thanks eddie


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Feb 28, 2011)

Simplest way is to keep your dog inside the house - worked great for a mate of mine :lol: Poor bugger broke into her house didn't see it coming. Ex police dog too...


----------



## norwich (Feb 28, 2011)

sorry bud sounds very dodgy to me i hope all goes well


----------



## Khagan (Feb 28, 2011)

I dunno if i'd be so quick to assume dodgyness. The sheer amount of people these days that expect something for nothing, and you to go completely out of your way for them, is amazing.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Feb 28, 2011)

Get some security I use to let people come to my house then 4 of my blue-green tree snakes grew legs never to be seen again


----------



## pythonmum (Feb 28, 2011)

I meet people elsewhere - much simpler. Much easier for the dogs, too. That way people are totally unfamiliar if they show up after finding out my address from my license (after a purchase), so there's no question of what reaction they should have. If the dogs had seen them before, they might hesitate. Most people are fine, but there's always the chance and I want to minimise risk.


----------



## bkevo (Feb 28, 2011)

i meet everyone away from the home. i respect other peoples privacy. id hope they can respect mine. repeat sales or dealings its a little different.


----------



## bigfella77 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hopefully he was just a harmless exited idiot who wasnt thinking. Thats the really sad part about society these days, you have to always think the worst just in case, and more and more often you end up being justified for being so sceptical. You can beef up your security but at the end of day, locks only stop honest people. Best of luck mate.


----------



## snakebag (Feb 28, 2011)

Pretty confident the dog will do his part. If he sees them or they see him they wont be entering the yard.
Might invest in some cameras in the near future though.


----------



## AM Pythons (Feb 28, 2011)

i let all customers come to my house.... never had a problem...


----------



## Torah (Feb 28, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Simplest way is to keep your dog inside the house - worked great for a mate of mine :lol: Poor bugger broke into her house didn't see it coming. Ex police dog too...


 
agreed , I have a ex police dog too.. who is out when im home and IN when im not .. Had some idiot break in afew months ago, believe it or not when I got home this idiot was still inside pressed flat against my lounge room wall with my rotty growling and nipping him, while he was holding (not a snake) but my $40 DVD player .......... like I said Idiot .....Mind you all my tanks are double locked....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 28, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> I meet people elsewhere - much simpler. Much easier for the dogs, too. That way people are totally unfamiliar if they show up after finding out my address from my license (after a purchase), so there's no question of what reaction they should have. If the dogs had seen them before, they might hesitate. Most people are fine, but there's always the chance and I want to minimise risk.


You do know in NSW we dont have to supply our address, just suburb and postcode


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 1, 2011)

As for me I'd never do any business from home, or even let people know where I live. I work in a prison and I have seen loads of times people being broken into etc from seemingly innocent dealings with people.
A lot of info can be gained from asking a few questions and I would even be wary of posting certain things on here. Security is always a good idea but not to go into detail about what measures you have taken. This guy was asking about higher end sorts of things, your answer could easily have told him if you had some for sale or even in your collection. I'm not saying that you did either. This guy also turned up at your house which is a concern.
Sorry to be paranoid but a lot of good people are way too complacent these days.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 1, 2011)

spotlight said:


> start keeping venomous snakes and swap the name tags around with your prized pythons LOL


 
That's what I do :lol: .... It's called an unlucky dip 

The problem of about not supplying addresses is that it's a two-way street. Buyers should also be protected against some of the scum-bag sellers out there. 

Vic licenses state that both parties have to know the address of each other. It is designed primarily to keep both parties transparent and honest. Obviously because this is a bogan-riddled hobby, there are bound to be those mulletheads out there who want to manipulate this system to suit dishonest gains. I've always stated that if I don't know who I'm buying off, without suitable ID, you can shove your animal where the sun don't shine! :lol: Hence the reason I'm very reluctant to deal with Northerners. So far, I've never had a problem, or reason to be concerned. And not one Zmaccas carpark deal... Incredible! :lol:


----------



## killimike (Mar 1, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> You do know in NSW we dont have to supply our address, just suburb and postcode


 
But don't you have to sight the licence and confirm it's the same person?


----------



## hansel1313 (Mar 1, 2011)

I will tke an axanthic for $100 If thats ok,.......


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 1, 2011)

killimike said:


> But don't you have to sight the licence and confirm it's the same person?


 I dont think so, how can one sight the license if its being shipped?


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 1, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> I dont think so, how can one sight the license if its being shipped?



I have been pulled up by the QPWS for not checking the buyers licence - one in particular, which expired more that 12 months ago. I am now asking buyers to email me a copy of their licences to cover my back.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 1, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Simplest way is to keep your dog inside the house - worked great for a mate of mine :lol: Poor bugger broke into her house didn't see it coming. Ex police dog too...


 
Hahaha in your sig. I feel so powerful


----------



## killimike (Mar 1, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I have been pulled up by the QPWS for not checking the buyers licence - one in particular, which expired more that 12 months ago. I am now asking buyers to email me a copy of their licences to cover my back.



It's a good point Geckoman. It was actually waterrat previously posting the same info as above about being pulled up that made me think you had to see licence and ID.... Otherwise it could be like that other thread someone started about how easy it would be to provide false licence info and get away with it.

And this is relevant to topic in that with online book keeping, maybe sales would be easier to track, much easier if movements are lodged 'live', which doesn't seem to be the case, but who knows.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 1, 2011)

Whether you have to show your license im not 100% about, what I do know from speaking with DECCW is that we do no have to give anyone our address, they said even though it asks for the address on the record book that they do not mind as handing out addresses can pose huge security risks for some people

Josh


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 1, 2011)

Josh, this is interesting. In Qld, they are happy if I put in (instead of my address) "as per QPWS records" but, interstate buyers insist that they have to have my address in order to apply for an import permit. Apparently (at leas in NSW) they don't accept anything less than full address. Is this about to change?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 1, 2011)

Import permits I think are different and do require the address, however when I spoke to them I did not discuss that with them, I only asked about the records that we have to submit annually


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 1, 2011)

That would make me a little paranoid about securityCams help .....to show the cops how 
2 Rotties and a 12gauge can make some1 run so fast Mr Usain Bolt looks slow hahahahaha

Yeah axanthic for $100 but Put me down for LOTS  haha

But serious mate i would be keep and Eye out...tell ya neighbours...etc
remember his car? Plates?


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 1, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Josh, this is interesting. In Qld, they are happy if I put in (instead of my address) "as per QPWS records" but, interstate buyers insist that they have to have my address in order to apply for an import permit. Apparently (at leas in NSW) they don't accept anything less than full address. Is this about to change?


 
I once applied for an import permit and only supplied a PO Box for the seller's details. DECC rang the breeder and he gave them his address thinking it was to be kept private. DECC then forwarded me all his details on my import paperwork. So much for privacy


----------



## fugawi (Mar 1, 2011)

Go out, park your car around the corner, jump the back fence and sit with the 12 guage and wait.)..........You were just cased!!


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 1, 2011)

he may brake into your hosue and take em.. ... ... fingers cross he doesnt..


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Mar 1, 2011)

just put a nice 12 gauge shotgun at your door for when ya home


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Mar 1, 2011)

Just sounds like a dreamer to me. Happens alot when you are selling a car. Perhaps make a note of it.

There seems to be a lot of paranoia with showing strangers snake collections? Is it really warranted? Surely, the chances someone will actually try to steal a snake would be pretty slim. Snakes arent even worth that much money.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 1, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Just sounds like a dreamer to me. Happens alot when you are selling a car. Perhaps make a note of it.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of paranoia with showing strangers snake collections? Is it really warranted? Surely, the chances someone will actually try to steal a snake would be pretty slim. Snakes arent even worth that much money.


Some people will steal anything that isnt bolted down!!!


----------



## Jen (Mar 1, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Just sounds like a dreamer to me. Happens alot when you are selling a car. Perhaps make a note of it.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of paranoia with showing strangers snake collections? Is it really warranted? Surely, the chances someone will actually try to steal a snake would be pretty slim. Snakes arent even worth that much money.



You may want to use the search and try - 'stolen snakes', you might be surprised.


----------



## Minka (Mar 1, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Just sounds like a dreamer to me. Happens alot when you are selling a car. Perhaps make a note of it.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of paranoia with showing strangers snake collections? Is it really warranted? Surely, the chances someone will actually try to steal a snake would be pretty slim. Snakes arent even worth that much money.



Yes reptile theft isn't more prevalent than other forms of theft. But having said that if a person wants something bad enough there is always a way to get it. So to all the hard talkers spouting off about shot guns, dogs and camera's you may deter the average idiot but I don't know whether your aware or not but well thought out planned orchestrated crime is usually pretty successful. 

Anyhow I believe the need to give out your personal address is ridiculous and achieves nothing. The current relevant reptile keeping laws are a joke and laughable at best.


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 1, 2011)

Something just occurred to me....is that guy a member here on this site?:shock:


----------



## dangles (Mar 1, 2011)

Spot on Minka also makes me laugh regarding the dog comments, if i do unlawfully break into your house and your dog/you attack me you can and most likely will be charged for it unless you can prove beyond reasonable doubt that the intruder was there to do physical harm to you or your family. The law sucks but if u or your animal causes serious injury to someone you could lose more than a snake, tv etc... I dont know if you can insure reptiles etc but may be worth looking into


----------



## kupper (Mar 1, 2011)

Intruder comes onto your premise an gets bitten then that is legally not your fault , it's off premise that you have a legal obligation


----------



## Radar (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes, a well thought out orchestrated crime is usually successful....but you need to think about who the most likely culprit is going to be. Is it going to be someone who specifically sets up to steal your albinos? Or is it going to be some bogan who wants a big carpet python for the 'cool' factor? If you keep low end stuff, sell low end animals and don't make it publicly known that you have anything worth money, you're pretty assured that you're going to get the bogan burglars who aren't going to orchestrate it past a jimmy bar when you're not home. 

If you are worried about giving out your personal address, just put "As per DERM records" (or whatever your state body is) in the address section. They know where you live, they can find you if they need to.


----------



## Virides (Mar 1, 2011)

Just a question, do people microchip their snakes? Not ones they intend to sell, just the ones they want to keep that is?


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 1, 2011)

i had someone in NSW give me the wrong address for a import permit once. I am required to fill out license number and address of the person I’m dealing with. The funny thing was, the DSE didn’t approve my paperwork because of this, and when I rang them up and asked why it was knocked back they told me the address I had written down on the import permit was incorrect. I then said to them that this was the address given to me by a guy I know is licensed and they then said “yes but his address is wrong”. I said “why are you guys dicking me around, you’ve obviously got his details on the computer screen in front of you, can’t you just fill in the details yourself so that I can continue with this import?”…..errr no, was the reply, you need to obtain those details yourself. 

It’s just crappy red-tape garbage we have to put up with, and then the mongrel’s sting us cash for it. We do all the work, they just mop up the fees and send the goon squads in to stand over people with late returns. That's pretty annoying imho


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 1, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> i had someone in NSW give me the wrong address for a import permit once. I am required to fill out license number and address of the person I’m dealing with. The funny thing was, the DSE didn’t approve my paperwork because of this, and when I rang them up and asked why it was knocked back they told me the address I had written down on the import permit was incorrect. I then said to them that this was the address given to me by a guy I know is licensed and they then said “yes but his address is wrong”. I said “why are you guys dicking me around, you’ve obviously got his details on the computer screen in front of you, can’t you just fill in the details yourself so that I can continue with this import?”…..errr no, was the reply, you need to obtain those details yourself.
> 
> It’s just crappy red-tape garbage we have to put up with, and then the mongrel’s sting us cash for it. We do all the work, they just mop up the fees and send the goon squads in to stand over people with late returns. That's pretty annoying imho


 
Yep exactly the same thing to me but the other way around i was buying something from NSW but the seller did not want to give his full details but provided me with a PO box address and their license number. DSE said I needed the home address and the seller called the DSE as well to provide it to them just not myself (totally understand that in this day and age). Nope DSE would not let it go through even though the seller contacted them with the details just not to myself. I said to them give me the details and I'll fill it in on the paperwork, NO Privacy reason. Aint that the pot calling the kettle black.... alright for them to respect the sellers privacy but not for me to protect theirs by not providing it to them at the request of the seller and his privacy in selling reptiles. JOKE if you ask me and we here in VIC suffer for it. Sale fell through by the way due to those reasons.


----------



## spotlight (Mar 1, 2011)

i have buyers and tyre kickers coming to my house all the time and ive never had a problem (but everytime i make up stories telling them all my snakes are micro chipped ) seems to do the trick


----------



## cleobhp (Mar 19, 2011)

We all talk about some buyers being tyre kickers and time wasters, but what about sellers, I bought some reptiles during the week and I said I will pick them up saturday, and the person said not a problem.I sent the person a text last night, no reply, so I called no answer, this morning I sent another text asking for an address, no reply, I sent an email, no reply then I tried to call again no answer. Now I am really ****** off cos we spent all week getting the enclosure all finished and even had to leave work early to get it done, so not only has my time been wasted I have also lost wages, has this happened to anyone else ?


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 19, 2011)

cleobhp said:


> I bought some reptiles during the week and I said I will pick them up saturday



I hope you haven't done your money.... :|


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 19, 2011)

Cleo, there are sellers and there are sellers - choose wisely. If it's someone you have never heard of, be careful and don't be surprised if you end up like you did.

Cheers
M


----------



## cleobhp (Mar 19, 2011)

No, I haven't, which is good, I have a feeling this person was a bit dodgy when I spoke to him on the phone buying the animals. 
I was asking who bred them and he couldn't remember so I asked him if he can look at his paperwork, and he gave me a name of a shop. I called that shop and they confirmed they sold those animals, but it was ages ago, and these animals ages compared to what the shop told me didn't make sense.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 19, 2011)

Cleo, if the seller doesn't have the decency to respond then go elsewhere. I am assuming that since they originally came from a shop they must be antaresia. There are plenty of antaresia breeders to choose from around brisbane or interstate


----------



## cleobhp (Mar 19, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Cleo, there are sellers and there are sellers - choose wisely. If it's someone you have never heard of, be careful and don't be surprised if you end up like you did.
> 
> Cheers
> M


 
It is just unfortunate that there are dishonest ppl out there, but I do know there are great sellers as well. It's the first time I have struck someone like this. I breed and sell fish and I have come up with a few time wasters, so really I should be use to it.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 19, 2011)

Cleo, He may have already sold the animal. I know I for one won't hold animals anymore, first in best dressed, it happens too often (not saying this is what you were doing) that someone will text on Monday and say that they will buy the animal the next Saturday and they will call or text on the day to get your address, during the week you turn people away who want to buy the animal and the buyer never contacts you again. Some people are just like that, I would prefer people to organize the purchase when they have the money and when they are ready to pick the animal up.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 19, 2011)

There was a guy one here not long ago who advertised a bunch of free marms, coastals are some other velvets, as well as super cheap leaftails.
When I spoke to him he promised me a bunch of them, I went out and spent over $600 on new enclosures just for him to not return my calls and not come through with it.
I spoke to a couple of other people who were sucked in also


----------



## killimike (Mar 19, 2011)

That's an interesting one, I would prefer to pay for the animal by direct deposit or something first to secure it, and then pick up in a few days. I have done this plenty of times with fish. That way there is no risk of me not showing up, and you losing a sale, and I don't have to miss out if I can't get there till the weekend.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 19, 2011)

I am pretty certain that if you dog bites an intruder they can have the dog put down, sucks and is stupid but that for some reason is the law.


----------



## wranga (Mar 19, 2011)

dont have anyone come near my house unless ive known them for sometime. local shop is the safest place to meet. as for checking licences, whats the point. i could scan my licence and reprint it with any name, number and date on it. its so easy to make a fake licence


----------

